# Good news, Australia’s skills assessment system is working well



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

More than 90% of skilled overseas workers in Australia who obtained a satisfactory skills assessment are in work within six months of arriving in the country, figures show. Australia is the only country in the world that has a pre-migration skills assessment scheme which give prospective expats the chance to find out if they have [...]

Click to read the full news article: Good news, Australia's skills assessment system is working well...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

